# My latest attempt



## camperman (Aug 21, 2016)

This one is in RWL34 with Amboyona scales.









bil
T







Any opinions very welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## jessf (Aug 21, 2016)

I like this one very much. Has an unapologetic and quintessential knife shape to it. Like if a knife had to use a public washroom, an outline of this knife would adorn the entry door.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely handle


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like the handle might be heavy for the blade. Did you skeletonize the tang?


----------



## camperman (Oct 30, 2016)

merlijny2k said:


> Looks like the handle might be heavy for the blade. Did you skeletonize the tang?


Well there were quite a few holes drilled in the tang to reduce weight.
Balance was pretty much on that front pin.
I contacted the chef who now owns it this week to check all was OK.
Got the thumbs up.
It was to her specs.
Cheers


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 31, 2016)

Tried to get some holes in a tang myself last week and ended up with a ruined expensive drillbit and no hole to show for it. I guess i had to learn that metal becomes difficult to work with post heattreat the hard way. Love your work though. Hope i'll get there someday.


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 31, 2016)

merlijny2k said:


> Tried to get some holes in a tang myself last week and ended up with a ruined expensive drillbit and no hole to show for it. I guess i had to learn that metal becomes difficult to work with post heattreat the hard way. Love your work though. Hope i'll get there someday.



If you are really careful, it's possible you could cool the blade in water bath or wet sand and torch temper just the tang soft enough to drill. Never done it myself but you can Google for how to. You could also try carbide or diamond tip drill bits.


----------

